# Monday night chat



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Just to remind people that all are welcome in the chatroom tonight between 7-8pm UK time as us Abroadies take over (we´ll be in the treatment abroad room)!!! Lots of new people who I hope will come and have a chat to those who have been on this thread for longer and can impart their knowledge and wisdom of treatment abroad! 
I will also be lurking to answer any questions anyone may have.
Hope to see lots of you there.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

oops I forgot again!


----------

